# Little kitty helping heal my broken heart



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Introducing Samson, our new little guy. We've had him for two weeks now and he's helping mend our broken hearts after losing Max. He is such a little sweetie, purrs loads and loves cuddles. He's a cheeky boy and is already getting on well with the girls




















I love this one of my little scrap :love2



















He likes to sleep on me : )


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure that very handsome little guy is the one that was spirited away from me by elves two weeks ago. Please return him before I send the orcs.

(Lucky you to have such a fine-looking animal.)


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, he's so fuzzy & cute!!!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

OMG he is sooooo cute!! I love seeing pics with wild kitten fur.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Way too cute. 
What is Samson's story? 
Lucky kitty, to find such a great home.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha Jusjim! I think not! Must have been a different kitty!

Samson's story is that after we lost Max on April 6th my husband wanted another kitten but said that it must be when I was ready. I don't think I'd ever actually be "ready", Max was my soul-cat and I'm still so upset about losing him that I still can't talk about him properly. My husband said we'd let a cat pick us - that the right kitten would just be there one day.
Well we have a website in the UK called Gumtree - not sure if you guys have it i the US? - but I've NEVER used Gumtree to buy anything - its sort of an ads website. I just randomly checked it one day and the top advert was for kittens just around the corner from me, literally two streets over. I went to see them that night and Sam picked me out, climbing on me and running between my legs and rolling over. He was so cute. He chose me :love2 so I reserved him and brought him home three days later.

He is currently running in and out of Max's crinkly tunnel with a MacDonald's straw in his mouth, too cute


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I think this is called serendipity.
Congratulations on the new addition.
What a little cutie.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

i had to look up the meaning of serendipity lol but I think you're right


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Max but Samson's really lovely!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

4 squeees!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Wow he looks so soft and cuddly and cute and.. well anything else that describes kittens! I cant wait to watch him grow up.. well sorta, if you post pics of him :kittyturn


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is adorable! I love the picture of him sleeping on you. I wonder if my Gabe looked like that when he was a kitten. It seems like it worked out well for you and for him. You will never forget Max, but a new kitty often helps heal the hurt.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Samson is adorable! Sorry that you lost him.  Now I want a kitten. lol I do love my Misa though.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> He is adorable! I love the picture of him sleeping on you. I wonder if my Gabe looked like that when he was a kitten. It seems like it worked out well for you and for him. You will never forget Max, but a new kitty often helps heal the hurt.


If my Sam turns out like your Gabe, then he'll be a very handsome boy! Gabriel's a beauty

And Morquinn I'll post pics as he grows  I'm looking forward to seeing how he'll turn out. I love baby animals, but I'm always more interested to see how they'll develop and mature. He's got big feet so I think he's gonna be a big boy


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, how I miss having a kitten around! Your Samson is adorbs!!!!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I think it's so cute how Sam picked you out! It was totally meant to be.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

What a cute baby!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I can absolutely relate to your situation. 

After Sumo passed away, I knew I could never live w/o a cat in our home. So although I'll never have another cat like Sumo (he was my true soul mate), I knew we had to get another. 

So I'm so very sorry for your loss, but happy that you were able to get the gift of another cat to help you heal.


----------



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

THIS. This is the cutest thing I've found so far on these forums. 

My sympathies for your loss... and compliments for your beautiful new baby!!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone : )


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

CherryPie said:


> Introducing Samson, our new little guy. We've had him for two weeks now and he's helping mend our broken hearts after losing Max. He is such a little sweetie, purrs loads and loves cuddles. He's a cheeky boy and is already getting on well with the girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's not the cutest little kitten I've seen, then I haven't been looking in the right places! I was trying to pick a favorite picture, but I can't...they're all so adorable!



CherryPie said:


> Samson's story is that after we lost Max on April 6th my husband wanted another kitten but said that it must be when I was ready. I don't think I'd ever actually be "ready", Max was my soul-cat and I'm still so upset about losing him that I still can't talk about him properly. My husband said we'd let a cat pick us - that the right kitten would just be there one day.
> Well we have a website in the UK called Gumtree - not sure if you guys have it i the US? - but I've NEVER used Gumtree to buy anything - its sort of an ads website. I just randomly checked it one day and the top advert was for kittens just around the corner from me, literally two streets over. I went to see them that night and Sam picked me out, climbing on me and running between my legs and rolling over. He was so cute. He chose me :love2 so I reserved him and brought him home three days later.
> 
> He is currently running in and out of Max's crinkly tunnel with a MacDonald's straw in his mouth, too cute





Meezer_lover said:


> I can absolutely relate to your situation.
> 
> After Sumo passed away, I knew I could never live w/o a cat in our home. So although I'll never have another cat like Sumo (he was my true soul mate), I knew we had to get another.
> 
> So I'm so very sorry for your loss, but happy that you were able to get the gift of another cat to help you heal.


I can relate, as well. It's been four months to the day that I lost my sweet boy, Smokey (he's in my sig below) On January 14, 2011. But after he crossed the Bridge, the house felt very strange with just three cats. Now granted, before he came into our lives, we already had three cats. But we got used to having four cats, so like I said, it felt strange not to have a fourth cat in the house. It felt unbalanced. To make a very long story short, I'll post links to Li'l Smokie's stories and pictures

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/141984-smokeys-doppelganger.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/142268-guess-whos-here.html

While she's not Smokey, she has made losing him a little easier to deal with. I love my Li'l Smokie with all my heart.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition!! He is a cutie for sure!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OMG! I just want to cuddle the little fuzz ball all day!


----------



## Kitty Fantastico!! (Apr 30, 2011)

His cuteness rating is off the chart. Anyyhing that cute comes with the power to heal hearts


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

OK, it's been long enough. We need updated pictures!


----------

